# Best oil for 14:1 8v? didnt really know where to put this...



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

As title says i kinda didn't know where to put this. Since its a track car i figured here.
I have a 84 GTI with a JH punched out to a 2.0, fully forged, high compression 8V. 
Im not having any problems, but i just installed a external oil cooler and i gotta change the oil so why not ask.
I ran the VR1 20w50 and didnt like it, broke up fast, car felt like it had less power and i wasnt getting as good oil pressure.
Switched it up to Mobil1 and felt fine again.
I was going to get PurOl oil but at 21 bucks a bottle and then shipping i cant afford that.
I always hear somebody talking about high zinc oil, with older cars. So maybe somebody on here has some input they would like to share.

Not a fan of Royal Purple, ive seen too many motors spin a bearing running that oil on dyno days.










Heres how it sounds.


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

Magic__Mike said:


> As title says i kinda didn't know where to put this. Since its a track car i figured here.
> I have a 84 GTI with a JH punched out to a 2.0, fully forged, high compression 8V.
> Im not having any problems, but i just installed a external oil cooler and i gotta change the oil so why not ask.
> I ran the VR1 20w50 and didnt like it, broke up fast, car felt like it had less power and i wasnt getting as good oil pressure.
> ...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I used to rep Torco products, I recommend Torco SR1R.

http://www.torcousa.com/torco_product/sr-1.html

Had a friend run back to back tests on the track car using Castrol racing oil and Torco SR1R. This guy changes oil after every track day, he knows the importance of oil and has had both analyzed.
On his street car he would do oil changes ever 3K miles even though the analysis said he could go beyond 10K. 
I can tell you he won't use anything other than Torco.


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

StealthVR6GTI said:


> I've been running standard 20/50 in my 13:1 rabbit with good results. Would love more detailed pics and dimensions on the airbox setup you're running.


its a custom setup. works well.










i can measure it if you want. uses the factory top, using a K&N drop in.


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like my schaeffers oil in my bigger turbo 1.8t


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet dub by the way man!!!


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you.

I put some 10w30 Lucas oil in it. I haven't ran it much but oil pressure is about the same as it was with the 20w50 VR1, but seems to respond better.


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

heres the full car. it has black trim now though.


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice man! Reminds me of my first car i ever owned, a 1984 wolfsburg addition jetta!


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

iv'e been using Royal Purple xpr 20w50 for the last 5 years in my track car' have had no problems with it


----------



## Union Forge (Oct 10, 2014)

Im no fan of royal purple either, think it will blow your **** up. i run Rotella 15w40. its a shell product. it is diesel oil, so it has some detergents in it. I work on formula2000 race cars, and it was recommended to me from an race engineer. apparently its pretty widely used. I don't know about your specifics or requirements but I run it on my twinscrew G60 and my 16v. 16v is stock comp but thats what 10.8:1.


----------



## Punchy8504 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm having the same question. I have an 8v and a 16v for a stock oval racer. The 8v is in right now for the upcoming season the 16v will be sorted out and freshened up for the season after. 15w40 seems thick to me but I'm learning that vw doesn't follow anything I've learned from domestics. Any ideas on how well s semi synthetic 15w40 would work for my car turning left all day?


----------



## Punchy8504 (Jan 18, 2017)

And any opinions on Amsoil? I'm thinking of making that my oil of choice for the track


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

amsoil is good stuff. 
i've been running Moble1 10w30 in the race car and i've been happy.


----------

